# Frage zu Schlauch, Tülle und Durchmesser



## Artur (9. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Spirlaschlauch mit einem Innendurchmesser von 40mm, bzw. 1 1/2 Zoll, gekauft. 

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Schlauchtülle, ebenfalls für 1 1/2 Zoll gekauft, und bekomme den Schlauch nicht richtig angeschlossen. Auf der Schlauchtülle steht 40 drauf, gemessen hat sie jedoch einen Durchmesser von 38mm.

Wie verbindet man die Tülle und den Schlauch richtig. Die Schlauchschellen sind zu schwach und die Verbindung total locker. Ich kenne das so, dass man mit "Gewalt" den Schlauch in die Tülle schiebt aber hier ist etwas faul.


----------



## alundra (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Schlauch, Tülle und Durchmesser*

Hi
Also ich habe den Schlauch schön warmgemacht mit einem Lötbrenner.
Aber schön vorsichtig sonst kannste wieder ein Stück abschneiden.


----------



## Artur (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Schlauch, Tülle und Durchmesser*

Zieht er sich dann beim warmmachen zusammen?

Mein Problem ist ja das der Schlauch total locker an der Tülle sitzt und ich mir sorgen mache dass es nicht dicht wird.


----------



## Maik (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Schlauch, Tülle und Durchmesser*

Hallo!
Na dann ist ja die Schlauchtülle nicht richtig meistens sind die etwas dicker  als der schlauch damit der Schlauch auch fest sitzt !

Besorge dir am besten ne Stufentülle da bekommste den Schlauch garantiert fest !
un den teil den du nicht brauchst kanst du einfach absegen !
ich hatte z.b. einen 40ér Schlauch sehr Stabil kaum dehnbar habe ich nicht auf meine tülle raufbekommen !
Jetzt muß ich mir auch nen neuen Schlauch diesmal Spiralschlauch kaufen !

Gruß Maik


----------



## Artur (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Schlauch, Tülle und Durchmesser*

sind die Maße nicht genormt?

Ich war heute im Baumarkt und habe mir ein Meter 1 1/2 Zoll Schlaucht gekauft und dieser Schlauch passt auf die 40er Tülle die gemessen 38mm ist. Der Schlauch von Baumarkt ist gemessen 38mm. 

Wieso sind jetzt manche Schläuche 38mm und manche 40mm? Wieso ist meine 40er Tülle tatsächlich 38mm? 

Gibt es da verschiedene Systeme?


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Schlauch, Tülle und Durchmesser*

Hallo Artur,
erst mal ein herzliches "Hallo!" von mir!   
Du sprichst ein Thema an, dass nicht nur Dich ärgert. 1,5" sind leider 38,1 mm, und nicht 40 mm.
Damit kriegst Du den Schlauch nicht fixiert... :evil. Du brauchst also entweder einen 40 mm-Schlauch (Innen-Durchmesser), oder eine 1,5"-Tülle. Auch ich habe hierdurch über 10 € zum Fenster hinausgeworfen, als ich meine 1"-Saugschlauchgarnitur in meinem Filterschacht installieren wollte.
Nach dem Kauf von 1" Spiralschlauch passte alles wunderbar. Der Billigschlauch hatte 1" Aussendurchmesser, was noch perfider ist, als Dein Problem (Produktbeschreibung: 1"...)! 3/4 Innendurchmesser hatte der natürlich auch nicht, damit war er nach dem Durchschneiden Schrott!


----------



## Artur (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Schlauch, Tülle und Durchmesser*



> Du brauchst also entweder einen 40 mm-Schlauch (Innen-Durchmesser), oder eine 1,5"-Tülle



Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt. Ich habe doch einen 40mm Schlauch (Innen-Durchmesser) und eine 1,5 Tülle (38mm Ausßen-Durchmesser). Das Problem ist, dass der Schlauch total locker sitzt da sein Innen-Durchmesser zu groß ist. 

Naja ich habe jetzt die Tülle voll mit Sikaflex beschmiert und dann den zugroßen Schlauch mit zwei Schlauchschellen befestigt. Wenn das Sikaflex trocken ist werd ich mal testen ob es dicht ist.


----------



## willi1954 (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Schlauch, Tülle und Durchmesser*

du kannst auch teflonband benutzen, um die Durchmesserdifferenz auszugleichen.
Als Schlauchschellen kann ich wärmstens die Kunstoffschellen von Oase empfehlen. Die sitzen bombenfest, und haben eine formschlüssige Verbindung.

Grüsse Willi

PS:

du hast wahrscheinlich den falschen Schlauch, es gibt solche mit 38mm und 40mm Innendurchmesser

http://www.schlauch-profi.de/product_info.php?info=p522_Teichschlauch--leicht.html

und die 1,5 Zoll Tülle hat Aussendurchmesser 38mm, die geht stramm auf den 38mm Schlauch
http://www.schlauch-profi.de/product_info.php?info=p846_Schlauchtuelle-mit-AG.html


----------



## Artur (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Schlauch, Tülle und Durchmesser*

Ja der Schlauch ist falsch, aber wieso verkauft man Schläuche mit 38mm und 40mm Durchmesser? :?

Naja habe mal heute Wasser in meine Klebe-Schellen Verbindung reingetan und es ist dich.


----------



## Artur (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Schlauch, Tülle und Durchmesser*

Hallo nochmal,
ich denke, ich habe den Sinn verstanden. Also Klartext:

a) 1 1/2 Zoll bedeutet Schlauch mit innen 38mm, wofür? Für Schlauchtüllen, da diese ein außendurchmesser von 38mm haben.
b) 40er Schlauch hat innen 40mm, wofür? Diese lassen sich gut über 40er PVC Rohre schieben und halten dicht. Benutzt man jetzt Flansche um z.B. zwei Regentonnen zu verbinden, klebt man ein 40er Rohr in den Flansch und zieht den 40er Schlauch drüber. Ein 38mm wäre zu klein. 

Dies ist wahrscheinlich der Grund wieso es 38  und 40 er Schläuche gibt. 38 wegen diesen traditionellen Zoll-Einheiten und 40, da wo man dieses PVC System benutzt.


----------

